# Question to the single speed/fixed gear riders.



## DalyCityDad (Oct 11, 2009)

I was thinking about puting together a single speed or fixed gear commuter bike and I wanted to know what size gear you guys are using for riding in San Francisco.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Everybody sold their fixies and bought 29ers.

I have a 42 x 17 and 66 gear inches. Seems about right for general city riding.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

My SS is 46x17. Does the job. I can't get up some of the crazier hills, but I can do most. 

Also if you know how to get around i.e. The Wiggle etc. you should be fine.


----------

